# Product Reviews



## dadenska (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi. I'd love to hear other people's recommendations for useful soccer products and warnings of not-s0-useful products. For example, can anyone give feedback on Zepp Soccer Tracker or DribbleUp Soccer ball?  

Thanks!


----------

